# Have you ever shot Hornady SST's?



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 30-06 and was curious about the SST's. Tell me the pros and cons.. Thanks..


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used 3 117gr SST's on game in my 25-06 and they worked perfectly. 2 on whitetail does and one on a muley doe. They hold right around .7 inches in 5 shot groups at 100 which is plenty good for me. The muley and one whitetail dropped right where they stood and the other ran about 10-15 yds and flopped. They showed decent penetration, and fragmented rapidly. Overall I was very pleased with them.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've used 150 grain sst's in a 30-06. They really do seem to come apart fast for me and did some pretty major damage to the front shoulders of a couple deer last year. Most bullets would do that when they hit bone tho. I still have a few left to shoot, but think I'm going to try something else this year just to see what happens with some other bullets tho.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> I've used 150 grain sst's in a 30-06. They really do seem to come apart fast for me and did some pretty major damage to the front shoulders of a couple deer last year. Most bullets would do that when they hit bone tho. I still have a few left to shoot, but think I'm going to try something else this year just to see what happens with some other bullets tho.


Did you have an exit hole???


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If I remember right the smallest doe was hit in the front shoulder and there was no exit hole, but there was a huge mess. Another doe was hit right in the boiler room and I believe that did go all the way through. The buck I shot with them, I believe was hit a bit high and did go through. My brother shot some out of his 300mag too. I'm pretty sure they all made kinda a mess too, but I'm not positive. All three deer that I shot with them never did take a step tho.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I reload 7 Mag rounds with 162 SST's the are devestating on deer. Both lungs were pretty much gone with an exit wound the size of a golf ball at 230+ yards. My buck last year was a neck shot, small exit wound but the damage inside was pretty significant. They never take a step when hit in my experience. I use them all the time. I have about 80, 30-06 rounds loaded with 150's I will let you know on them later.

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot the 150, a d 180 gr. I tried the SST Interbond, but couldn't get anything to shoot them accurately. The 130 SST in my 270 is perhaps the most inaccurate bullet I have shot in that rifle. My 308 and my 300 mag don't like them, but they are the most accurate in my 300WSM. Go figure. I tried at least three or four powders and reduced loads ½ gr, 1 gr, and 1 ½ grain. I tried three different seating depths, and three different primers. I burned up entire boxes of 100 and could not get them to shoot in my 270, 308, and 300 mag.
I have shot three deer with 150 gr in my 300WSM. All of them have been more explosive than the Nosler Ballistic Tip. Even at 440 yards they expanded so much that I had no exit wound. That deer traveled about 20 yards, while the others all dropped when hit. With R22 powder I get 3200 fps and groups around .4 inches. 
As far as accuracy you will not know until you try them in your rifle. For deer they work much like the Ballistic Tip.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I tried the 129gr 6.5's in my 260REM. I didn't use them much b/c they were too long. If seated to the lands, they wouldn't fit in the magazine. If chambers as a single shot round, it had to be fired, or the bolt had to be removed to make them clear the receiver.

I never tried them on a critter.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I shot one deer with a 139 gr SST (7x30 waters Contender). It was doe and dropped where she stood. There was no exit wound from what I remember.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I just purchased a new 243 and the Hornady SST 95 gr were shooting groups of an inch or less at 100 yards. They seem to be really accurate, and they are cheaper to buy then the Winchester Ballistic Tips.

I did shoot a coyote with these SST's and the bullet ripped apart a huge part of its back legs (running shot). I believe it was dead before it knew what him as there was some severe blood loss as well as some of its more imprtant organs.

Can't wait to try them on some deer and more coyotes.

Cheers,
TMM


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I load 95 gr. in .243, 130 gr. for .270 and 165 gr. in the 30.06, all using the SST. The 95 and 130 grain SST are great for whitetail, I am very happy with their performance. Still waiting to be approved some year for a moose tag as that is all I have the 30.06 set up for; all it has done so far ifs punch paper.


----------

